# How to Confuse an Idiot



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Frustrating!

http://edge.liveleak.com/80281E/s/s...1b4db65f5e99818bad097494cd3d06704&ec_rate=200

Roger


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Zee linkee appearee not to workee!!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Confused me!!




Pete 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Zee linkee appearee not to workee!!


It worked then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Me no confused.com

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Eeeet workeeeeee noweeeeee!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont get it. Am I an idiot?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry, just by posting that comment you have answered your own question :lol: 

I will repeat this post on the Abusive thread :!:


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Guess I am an idiot, now confirmed


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Its not working for me - I keep clicking play but nothing happens


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: Are you serious? :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> :lol: Are you serious? :lol:
> 
> tony


Ha Ha looks like he got you :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here it is again. The original on LiveLeak did not have a proper link and was disappearing within a few hours. They have now provided a link. Hope it works. (Will give both links for good measure, including embedded html).

Courtesy of LiveLeak.






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=d24_1218275423

(Have you clicked more than 3 times? Apologies to all aspiring idiots).

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a chance Roger.


----------

